# Another one of my edgy jokes



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

An elderly man in Louisiana had owned a large farm for several 
years.
He had a large pond in the back.
It was properly shaped for swimming, so he fixed it up nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, and some apple and peach trees.
One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over. He grabbed a five-gallon bucket to bring back some fruit.
As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting And laughing with glee..
As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond.
He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end.

One of the women shouted to him, 'We're not coming out until you leave! 
The old man frowned, 'I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim naked or make you get out of the pond naked.'
Holding the bucket up he said, 'I'm here to feed the alligator.'

Most old men can still think fast.!!

Bob


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Hope he still had his eyesight. Be a bitch if all he saw was blurry forms.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Very nice Bob. I'
I'm going to keep a bucket handy. And keep my eyes on the neighbour pond.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO…....... good one

I'd like to see a little more humor like this.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I was braced for a dumb cajun joke, but this old man makes me proud to be a Louisianian!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Good one, Bob!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

There's a fellow to look up to.

Lee


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

But did he get his peaches?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Probably just a glimpse of them . ;-)
Bob


----------

